# Sizing of Canadian Sorel boots?



## TweedyDon (Aug 31, 2007)

Given how wretchedly cold my feet are, I've decided it's time to invest in a pair of decent winter boots by Sorel. because I'm frugal/cheap/impoverished, I'll be acquiring a pair through eBay, and will be aiming for an older Canadian-made pair. 

I'm familiar with Bean's sizing in their hunt shoes, but what about Sorels? I'm an 11D--would I need to stay with an 11, or size down? Since my concern is with cold, I suspect I'll be wearing thick socks with these!

Thanks!


----------



## Uncle Bill (May 4, 2010)

Canadian sizing by and large is the same as American sizing when it comes to footwear. My go-to winter boot is actually made in Tasmania by Blundstone and I have to size down to 10.5 from 11.


----------



## brozek (Sep 24, 2006)

As another point of anecdata, I wear the same size in Sorels and LL Bean boots - down one full size from 12 to 11. If I wasn't wearing big socks (often two pair) with these, I could probably get by with a 10.5.


----------



## TDI GUY (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a pair of the old Canadian made Sorel Caribous. I typically wear a 9.5D. These are 10D and fit just fine.

Incidentally, if anyone is interested in purchasing these I'm looking to sell them.


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

Regarding thick socks, you don't have to go overly thick in my experience, unless you're going to the Arctic. I wouldn't plan on anything heavier than SmartWool--thicker than regular, but not Norwegian wool.


----------



## Canadian (Jan 17, 2008)

I actually wear a size up and wear 2 pair socks. Inner pair is smartwool inside out. Outer pair is basic wool sox.

I've got size 12 feet, but bought size 13. I'm an outdoors enthusiast, and they fit just fine on my snowshoes.

Tom


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Reviving this thread with my new-to-me Canadian made Sorel Caribous. I generally wear a 9.5 narrow, have an 8B in the Bean rubber mocs (fit fine with normal socks), bought size 9 Sorels. These fit well, although certainly wider than my narrow Beans. I certainly could not do a size 8. With thicker socks I think they'll work fine, and any width issues I deal with won't be an issue for a normal footed individual.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Now that's a serious snow shoe!!


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

Quick report on the performance of the Sorels. We had 13" of snow yesterday, so I spent quite a bit of time digging out the driveway today. The Sorels kept my feet nice and toasty the entire time, despite 10 degree temps, plus I tend to have trouble with my feet getting cold. I'm very pleased with the Caribous!


----------

